# Non stick paper



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys I have been wondering what you use for non stick paper when doing a glue up. 

Being a novice woodworker with only this forum to help me I have had to figure a lot out for myself. Many of the things I make are long flat pieces from SPF so I like to clamp them together and down to a table for glue ups. 

I have tried freezer paper first and used it for a long time because it seemed to work the best as far as non stick goes. As long as I did not leave things sitting for too long I could pull it off and re use it. But recently the store was out so I tried some parchment paper. 

This stuff seems to work better than anything else I have tried. If any glue drips on it and dries I just kind of pop the paper and it falls right off. I am able to re use it dozens of times as long as I don't tear it. 

I was just wondering if there was some secret thing you guys use or something a woodworking supply sells. Thanks


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

parchment (which is a silicone coating) is better than wax paper.

silicone mats are pretty awesome, but they are not disposable... thats good and bad I guess. they last a long time, and no glue will ever stick to them in any situation (save for maybe some solvents), but if you tear them or otherwise damage them, you dont get to just pull out another stretch off the roll.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

I like parchment paper for lots of things. If you buy it in pre-cut full sized sheet pan size (16 x 24ish) at a bakery supply or restaurant supply it's pretty inexpensive and I find it more convenient that way to. It will take heat up to about 375 degrees too.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that. It's hard to know what to do sometimes with nobody around me that is an experienced woodworker. I just made friends with some guys down the street that have a cabinet shop. Haven't been there to see it yet though. And the guy that lives across from there works at a truss place. 

Thought there may be some pad or mat that is used on glue up tables. I had an oak pallet for a glue up table. But now I have two steel ones made from 2" square tube. I just lay the paper down and then glue up. When I'm done I clean the dried glue off and re use until they can't go anymore. Thought I might see what you guys use.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

regesullivan said:


> I like parchment paper for lots of things. If you buy it in pre-cut full sized sheet pan size (16 x 24ish) at a bakery supply or restaurant supply it's pretty inexpensive and I find it more convenient that way to. It will take heat up to about 375 degrees too.



Ahh didn't think of that. I buy it in a roll at Walmart. Might be better quality if a sheet length, maybe thicker... good idea thanks!


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

interesting comments. all i've ever used is waxed paper. i have parchment paper in the house for baking. what is the advantage for using it in lieu of waxed? thx.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Glue does not stick at all like wax paper and its slightly more durable


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

when Ive shopped it at the grocery store, parchment paper has shown to be ALOT more per sq ft in the precut sheets. YMMV but mine hasnt...

Baking tip, most people tear their sheet to the long dimensionof a pan. tear it to the short dimension and lay it that way, it will cover the bottom of the pan, wont flop over the sides, and will save you lots of parchment.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you trying to keep the table clean?? If so I use a roll of rosin paper. It sticks but usually I'm planing or sanding after glue up so the little bits that are left don't matter.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't know parchment paper was better than waxed paper, when gluing up a bending stair rail, I always used waxed paper to wrap the rail to keep it from sticking to the form. I was told by some guy you could use baby powder but that did not work at all, lesson learned the hard way.

When I did a glue up on a table, to keep glue off the table I would just spread saw dust under the parts to catch the drips, when through just trash the saw dust. Worked for me.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

The reason I use it is because I make tables with reclaimed and not so good wood. I run it through the planer to get it flat on both sides and then cut both sides off to make it square then glue up clamped together and clamped down to a steel table made from 2" square tube. It's a pain cleaning the glue off the steel. Tried freezer paper, then wax paper then now parchment paper. I like the idea of maybe ordering it in a large roll from a supply company then putting it on a cutter. I just thought there was some other things you guys may use.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The reason I ask is rosin paper is cheap and will keep the table clean, but you would need to remove it from the wood so it wouldn't be my choice if that's your last major surfacing.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> The reason I ask is rosin paper is cheap and will keep the table clean, but you would need to remove it from the wood so it wouldn't be my choice if that's your last major surfacing.


Generally when we do a glue up the next step after scraping the excess off is planing from 1.375" thick to 1.25" thick with 5 passes through the planer. One at the same thickness as the wood was before glue up then 4 more to get to 1.25" Then sand/stain/clear.

When I pull up a glue up usually its warm here so we only wait about 4 hours. This time of year we have been going all night. But the glue is still soft and easy to scrape off. Then we let the piece set in the open for an hour or so then plane. The paper peels right off and the glue drops pop right off the parchment paper. Then we re use it for the next glue up. 4 to 8 tables per glue up, twice a day.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So it would work if your planing after glue up...

Just something to think about. I think the last roll of rosin paper was like 3 foot wide by 175 feet for 7 or 8 bucks... I suspect parchment paper even if you reused it multiple times would be more expensive.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

You are correct. wow that sounds like a good price. I need to look into that.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Cereal bags, separate along the seams and overlay for longer projects. I used wax paper but it tears too easy when dragging a project over it, I still use it for clamp separation. The cereal bags are tough, I have 5 or 6, can't recall how many times I reused them, too bad I can't get it in longer sections.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

VIFmike said:


> You are correct. wow that sounds like a good price. I need to look into that.



You'll find it by flooring or paint in most big box stores.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I topped my glue up bench/ table saw out feed table with the white melamie sheets Home Depot sells. 

When the glue dries on the top, I just scrap it off with a putty knife. Pops right off. 

I've never let a piece of wood sit on top covered in glue so I don't know if that'll stick or not. 

As far as drips go, it works great


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

VIFmike said:


> Ahh didn't think of that. I buy it in a roll at Walmart. Might be better quality if a sheet length, maybe thicker... good idea thanks!


It is actually thinner than most rolls I've used but I saw that as an advantage... especially for non wood working uses. (It pushes into a pan or odd shapes much better. Also great to wrap a "hot from the smoker" pork shoulder. Keeps the bark for getting mushy.)


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

wonder how a shower curtain or thick drop cloth would work...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I was just mulling over in my head even just some plastic sheeting.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I have used clear packing tape to prevent clamping cauls from sticking to the project. I would cover the steel tubes in your table with packing tape. So far, I haven't found anything that sticks to it.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I use parchment paper from Wally World. It's in the store with the wax paper, which is virtually useless for glue ups. I think the roll of parchment paper was less than $5. I've had it about 6 months and I'm still on the first two pieces I tore off, so I would have to say it's pretty economical. I've used these two pieces over and over. 

Used here on this glue up of Honduras Mahogany guitar back a month ago, there's a piece under the back joint and a piece under the caul. I just did two guitar tops a few days ago and used the same pieces of parchment paper -


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just wax my assembly table. Glue pops right off once its dry


----------

